# My 1st post - Mixed Malawi Tank



## rattrapante (Jul 22, 2008)

Tank Size: 95 gallon 60" L x 18" W x 20" H 
Filtration: 1 overhead filter with a 800 LPH powerhead, 1 Fluval 4+ internal filter and 1 1,200 LPH Canister, total turnover is 3,200 LPH (845 GPH)
Lighting: 1 30 watts and 1 20 watts ordinary flourecent
Fishes: 
5 - Red Tail Zebra 
3 - Albino Zebra 
2 - Red Zebra 
4 - Yellow Labs
4 - Red Peacock 
4 - Jacob Peacock 
4 - OB Peacock 
2 - Blue Peacock 
1 - Blue Ahli 
1 - Pleco

It was too late already when I read about not mixing Peacocks and Mbunas but given the numerous hiding places I haven't had any bad incidents between the two breeds for the last 2 months. Feeding a little but more occasionaly (3 to 4 times a day) seems to be helping too, since they don't need to fight about food. Though all the fishes are still alive, I did notice that some of my peacocks' colors have faded and the 4 Jacobs has not grown at all still at around 1.75"-2". I have a feeling it could be the chasing of other fishes are stressing them out. Since our LFS here do not allow returns, so I have no other choice but to keep all the fishes, what I am planning is to add more fishes to overstock it to minimize agression. What species should I add more Mbuna or Peacocks?


----------



## booba5 (May 3, 2008)

I would get more filtration before you add more fish, typically if your going to overstock, 10x turnover per hour is bare minimum, and 15x is good, currently, you're running just under 8x, so i would def get another filter before you overstock it


----------



## rattrapante (Jul 22, 2008)

The new filter is on its way already, and I should be getting 11x turnover. The new filter will installed before the new fishes goes in.


----------



## booba5 (May 3, 2008)

11x is still toward the minimum, later on i'd still get another filter, even with this 11x you'll still end up doing a lot more water changes, and there will be more debris floating around.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome to the CF rattrapante, your tank look pretty goodâ€¦

Iâ€™m not sure what youâ€™re calling a red tail zebra, unless youâ€™re talking about Pseudotropheus Aceiâ€¦

Acei and yellow labs are usually compatible with peacocks.

You may have a problem with hybridization in your tank if youâ€™re keeping male, and female peacocks of different types.

I would get rib of the Albino Zebraâ€™s & Red Zebraâ€™sâ€¦

And I think your filtration will be fineâ€¦ Just keep up with weekly water changesâ€¦

Just my opinionâ€¦ Good luck


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Even if your LFS does not take fish back, you can always sell them through Craig's list or via the Trading Post here.

I see some potential problems. What is a Jacob peacock? Do you mean a jacobfriebergi? There are several in that category and they are colored quite differently. With peacocks, you want to have males that do not look like each other in order to reduce fighting. Also, they are not a pairing fish, so your one pair of peacocks is an issue, as is your long blue ahli, who will try to steal one of the other's females.

Your groups should be one male and multiple females (or have an all male tank). You do run the risk of inter-breeding with this kind of set-up . . .


----------



## rattrapante (Jul 22, 2008)

Honestly, I am quite new to cichlids that I still am learning breeds and types of fishes. I pretty much just follow the names the LFS labels it.

Here is a photo of what the store labeled as "Red Tail Zebra" and "Tangerine Zebra", though I did realize that the "Tangerine Zebra" is actually a Red zebra (Pseudotropheus estherae) based on photos I have seen on the net.










It would be nice if I can easily sell my fishes online, but I am from the Philippines, thus practicaly impossible to post it in the trading post.

Thanks


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

That's a red zebra or Metriaclima estherae there (the orange one) not a 'red tail zebra' or a 'red top zebra'

But looks like you figured that out already


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

so sorry, I didn't realize your location.

You are in a bit of a difficult situation because when dealing with cichlids, it's not uncommon to have a fish that is not working out for some reason -- usually due to aggression. So many of us with these kind of tanks do re-home fish from time to time.

In your situation, I do believe you're going to run into some issues and fish will need to be removed from this tank. You either need to have a second aquarium to which you can re-home fish or you need to get in touch with other fish hobbyists in your area that you can trade fish with. There must be some sort of aquarium club somewhere near you!


----------



## rattrapante (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for the help, currently I already upgraded one of my filter and should be getting 13x turnover per hour. I am also looking around for other fishes I can add, to overstock them a bit, but I will get fishes that look different from the ones I already have.


----------



## rattrapante (Jul 22, 2008)

Photo shoot with the fishes:

Aulonocara maylandi









Aulonocara jacobfreibergi









Aulonocara stuartgranti ???

















Labidochromis caeruleus









Aulonocara nyassae 'strawberry' ???









Aulonocara 'Rubescens' ???









Sciaenochromis ahli


----------



## rattrapante (Jul 22, 2008)

Last:

Feeding time (Albino Zebra, OB Peacock and unknown Mbuna at the bottom)










Another photo of the unknown Mbuna, labeled in the mall LFS as Red Tail Zebra, but can't seem to find any info about it on the web.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Beautiful photos!!!

The ruby red should have a blue face . . . this looks like a red face with a yellow body? I have no idea what that might be, but it's attractive.


----------



## rattrapante (Jul 22, 2008)

hollyfish2000 said:


> Beautiful photos!!!
> 
> The ruby red should have a blue face . . . this looks like a red face with a yellow body? I have no idea what that might be, but it's attractive.


For some reason, these red peacock use to have a blue face but have since faded, they seem to look healthy though. Could it be the food they eat? I feed them Hikari Cichlid Gold and Tetra Bits. I also feed green peas once a week.

Here is a photo around 2 months back.


----------

